# First post - pump choices



## AST4 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello everyone
I have had type 1 diabetes for 41 years and currently use a Diasend G6 & Omnipod pump (old version).
This is my first post on the forum & I hope someone can advise me. My diabetes team now thinks that I should change pumps to the Tandem Slim as it is more intuitive than the Omnipod. Although we keep tweaking my basal rates I still get unexpected hypos so the Tanden Slim together with the G6 can make insulin  adjustments. Problem is I am used to a patch pump and not keen on using a tubed pump again (I started pump life 12 years ago with a Medronic Paradigm) I was contemplating a DIY approach but am not very technically minded. Your thoughts please


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome.

I am on MDI so can't advise re pump but we do have plenty of members who have experience with pumps and will hopefully be along soon to give their opinion or you could post in the "Pumping" section where they may be more likely to see it and respond.

Good luck with sorting out your rogue hypos whichever pump you go for.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi @AST4 welcome to the forum.

It’s been mentioned that Omnipod are looking to integrate the Libre which _could _help, but I don’t think much info has been shared about what exactly that will look like or even when it will be - but could be worth asking your team about in case they know more.

I have heard only good things about the Tandem/Dexcom combination and it has the added bonus of automatic updates as things change, rather than having to wait until next pump upgrade to get benefit of new features as they’re added. Though can understand its a big change going from patch pump to tubed if you’ve like the patch pump.

Im sure others will be along with lots of thoughts/info/advice.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi @AST4 choosing a pump is always difficult as each one has different pros and cons, but as @everydayupsanddowns points out it is only for four years and things are changing so quickly at present.

I attended a pump update just before the lockdown.  We do not have the tslim as an option but I did get a look at the new Accu Check patch pump.  Sorry I can’t remember the name of it. There was also talk of this being able to link with a sensor.

Sorry not to be able to offer more than that.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 2, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Accu Check patch pump. Sorry I can’t remember the name of it. There was also talk of this being able to link with a sensor.



I think that’s the Solo isn’t it?

I think there are plans for Omnipod to link with Libre (which might be connected with Tidepool... but I would have to refresh my memory on that!).

The DIY community is vast and very helpful from what I can tell, though I understand your caution.

I am looking at the TSlim too, and have a phone appointment next week to discuss things.

If you are interested, (and have a suitable phone) you might want to download the tSlim simulator app that allows you to look at the menus, interfaces and settings on your phone as if it was a pump.


----------



## michelejane (Jun 17, 2021)

I too have been looking at the t-slim online. I am trialling an omnipod dash but although I can keep it on when I shower, and it's tubeless, I'm finding that because of its shape and size it actually gives me less choice of sites. My previous pumps at least were flatter once inserted hence allowing me to put the cannulas in a wider selection of places. At the moment, the omnipod is only comfy on the sides of my arms, or my lower abs. Also it limits the side I sleep on.
I don't know which pumps we are allowed to choose from.


----------



## helli (Jun 17, 2021)

Like you, my pump life started with tubes and migrated to patches.
I much prefer the patch as it is far more discrete, smaller and, as it is controlled via a phone app, easier to control.
I exercise a lot and used to find my tubed pump would get in the way. I would get bruises from the clip pushed against my hip when I ran, the pump would get in the way of my climbing harness (and once unclipped so it was hanging whilst I attempted a steep overhang) and always seemed to be where I wanted to manipulate the weights when I was doing resistance training.
If I was getting unexplained hypos and didn't do so much exercise, I would be tempted by the closed-loopedness of the tslim and g6 if it was on offer.
But only you know what is most important to you.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2021)

Smaller than a cannula for a tubed pump? she asked in an incredulous tone.

The Omnipod trial thingy they let you have (without insulin) is enormous in comparison to cannulas, and put me off too - as the forum's aware I'm running out of places for a ruddy cannula let alone a flippin patch.


----------



## Squirrel768 (Jul 10, 2021)

My DSN has just approved to apply for funding. Official choices are the Medtronic 640G (which I've read various lacklustre reviews on), the Omnipod (which strikes me as being quite bulky wherever it is sited) and possibly the Accucheck Solo (don't know much about that one). I like the idea of the T:Slim, but that isn't 'officially' approved in East Sussex (or maybe just Conquest) as they don't have the knowledge/experience to support it. Also, because it is linked with the Dexcom, that would not be supported. However, I've come acoss other users who run the T:Slim alongside Libre, so in manual mode rather that IQ, and also heard that it is reportedly planned for it to work with Libre 3 as and when it is rolled out! 

Essentially, if I really want the Tandem, and make enough fuss, it could be provided, and also understand that there is a lot of online training and support for it. Others seem also to have spoken to their area reps, who have in turn chased up the hospital concerned to 'encourage' them/prescribing authority to allow it (after all, it is approved by NHS/NICE, so they can't use that argument).

As this all came up in a telephone appointment, while I was 250 miles away (stressful couple of weeks sorting out my late mothers home and putting it on the market), so hopefully I can do some more serious research now during a (comparatively) quiet week ahead


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2021)

Good to hear that you have been given the go ahead for the pump @Squirrel768 .
I shall be interested to hear what you choose.


----------



## michelejane (Jul 10, 2021)

Squirrel768 said:


> My DSN has just approved to apply for funding. Official choices are the Medtronic 640G (which I've read various lacklustre reviews on), the Omnipod (which strikes me as being quite bulky wherever it is sited) and possibly the Accucheck Solo (don't know much about that one). I like the idea of the T:Slim, but that isn't 'officially' approved in East Sussex (or maybe just Conquest) as they don't have the knowledge/experience to support it. Also, because it is linked with the Dexcom, that would not be supported. However, I've come acoss other users who run the T:Slim alongside Libre, so in manual mode rather that IQ, and also heard that it is reportedly planned for it to work with Libre 3 as and when it is rolled out!
> 
> Essentially, if I really want the Tandem, and make enough fuss, it could be provided, and also understand that there is a lot of online training and support for it. Others seem also to have spoken to their area reps, who have in turn chased up the hospital concerned to 'encourage' them/prescribing authority to allow it (after all, it is approved by NHS/NICE, so they can't use that argument).
> 
> As this all came up in a telephone appointment, while I was 250 miles away (stressful couple of weeks sorting out my late mothers home and putting it on the market), so hopefully I can do some more serious research now during a (comparatively) quiet week ahead


Hi,
I recently was in the same position, I watched hours of youtube videos on each pump, thought the t-slim looked terrific but then realised I didn't want to keep taking my pump out of my clothing and prefer the option of a handset to work it remotely.
you can of course try out the omnipod to see how comfortable it is (they will send one out if you ask). I ended up trialling the omnipod dash for 3 weeks via my DSN, and it really takes weeks to get used to a new system in your life, I was too hasty at saying no it's too bulky etc, but when I went over all the pros and cons I decided yes I did want to stick with the Dash. I find the sides of upper arms are the best sites for me, but abs above the waistband are ok for the 3 days until it's time to change to another pod. I hope this helps and that you find what suits you best.
I


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Jul 10, 2021)

I DIY loop and not really very tech savy, to build the system you need the ability to focus on instructions. There's currently a very limited choice of compatible pumps, if you can keep on Omnipod Eros you can do it. Lately manufacturers have made pumps less open to this, of course it profit lead, they want to upsell sensors to use with there own system.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2021)

Squirrel768 said:


> Essentially, if I really want the Tandem, and make enough fuss, it could be provided, and also understand that there is a lot of online training and support for it. Others seem also to have spoken to their area reps, who have in turn chased up the hospital concerned to 'encourage' them/prescribing authority to allow it (after all, it is approved by NHS/NICE, so they can't use that argument).



When I switched to the tSlim it was during the pandemic, and my pump training was done remotely via video call from Tandem / Air Liquide (the UK distributor).

So remote/direct pump starts can certainly happen, if the CCG/hospital are OK with the idea.

I’m not sure if it made a difference that it was my third pump, so that they knew I was reasonably familiar with pump basics.

Although it is rather an old workhorse now, I have to say I found the MM640G a very solid and reliable option, with a (mostly) very well thought-out user interface, and lots of handy options and shortcuts. I would certainly recommend it.

Solo is a hybrid patch pump I think? We’ve had one forum member on it of memory serves, but I can‘t remember who!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2021)

After a quick search it looks like @Alf @Harpersmum and @daiseyc have all used the Solo, but I don’t think they’ve been around much recently.


----------

